# Advice Needed Please.....how much is my camera worth if anything??!!



## julester (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there, my father has just bought a digital camera and has asked me to sell his old Nikkon. Candidly, I haven't got a clue about cameras. The camera itself has knocks i.e. wear and tear but the lenses and all accessories look in reasonable condition.

The collection includes:

Nikon FM 2263348 Camera
Vivitar 52mm Skylight (1a) - 24mm, 1:28, 553670 complete with case
Nikkor 35mm, 1:28, 371429 complete with case
Miranda 55mm Skylight Filter - Mitakon MC Zoom, 1:45, f=80-200mm, 858028 complete with case / carry attachment
Sunpak auto220
Tripod
A few other bits​ 
Pictures can be view on ImageShack Album - 7 images​ 

If anyone on the forum is able to advice potential value, it really would be much appreciated!​ 
Thanks in advance. It really would help!​ 
David​


----------



## ann (Mar 16, 2011)

sorry to be the bearer of sad news, but not much. tripod maybe 5-10 dollars  
I have a nikon f90s in excellent condition and can't even get $90 for it, and I am not alone with this issue.

the filters, maybe a couple of dollars a piece.  

Check on KEH.com for some comparsion numbers on the camera/lens, etc. it might be helpful


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 16, 2011)

KEH is not the place to set your prices though I'm afraid.  Their prices are full retail backed by a guaranty.

Check E-bay's completed listings to see what your items are going for from individuals.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 16, 2011)

Based on ebay completed items:

Nikon FM = $50
Nikkor 35mm ai lens = $65
Nikkor 24mm ai lens (the 24mm is a nikon lens, the vivitar is just the filter) = $125 

The rest is pretty worthless


----------



## julester (Mar 17, 2011)

Really appreciate your help. I have been offer £200 (circa $300) for the lot.....which seems to be reasonable so might opt for that!

Thanks!


----------



## ann (Mar 17, 2011)

take it and run

mike may have a point,but who knows what the equipment is really like with ebay.

I know someone who bought an f90s for 38 dollars that was advertised as in good condition and he said it looks as if it had been used as a hammer in a building project.


----------

